# CM Setting for Automatic backlight light sensor filter and levels.



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

I am curious have been running Axiom rom for two weeks. What are best setting for CM setting Automatic backlight light sensor filter and levels in Axiom or other CM kang based rom. I have done some google search but have not found anything Galaxy Nexus specific. I would like to see what everyone opinons and settings on this? I am looking how to tweak it for better battery overall. Thanks.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are my current settings. I used some of what I had for the DX and then just been tweaking the level settings when one looks too bright or not bright enough.

Lenght = 30s
Reset = 1000lux
Sample = 1s
Dimlevel = 8

Other Levels:
0-3 = 15
4-8 = 19
9-13 = 21
14-19 = 23
20-29 = 25
30-45 = 28
46-67 = 32
68-102 = 35
103-153 = 37
154-230 = 40
231-345 = 42
346-518 = 45
519-777 = 52
778-1167 = 65
1168-1751 = 85
1752-2626 = 120
2627-3940 = 174
3941-5911 = 199
5912-8866 = 228
8867 > = 250

Hyseresis = 90%


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> Here are my current settings. I used some of what I had for the DX and then just been tweaking the level settings when one looks too bright or not bright enough.
> 
> Lenght = 30s
> Reset = 1000lux
> ...


Thanks that helps me some. I am having horrible battery drain do to screen brightness. And I don't use Auto-brightness. So I trying to tweak the screen light sensor brightness settings.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

clarkkkent434 said:


> Thanks that helps me some. I am having horrible battery drain do to screen brightness. And I don't use Auto-brightness. So I trying to tweak the screen light sensor brightness settings.


Just to clarify, these settings only apply if you're using auto-brightness.

CM7 post on how to...applies to CM9 add well.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/13372-How-to-use-the-CMSettings-automatic-backlight-settings

My current settings below, though I haven't spent much time on it...there are way to many levels in the default settings....The screen is very bright, and can use a lot of toning down.




























Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

